# Where is all the ammo?



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I live in Richmond VA, and I'm still having trouble finding ammo -- 9mm, 22LR, 38 Special -- I usually check the Wal-Mart and Dick's nearby. Went to one LGS yesterday they didn't have much -- just shotgun ammo and other less common calibers.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

ronmail65 said:


> I live in Richmond VA, and I'm still having trouble finding ammo -- 9mm, 22LR, 38 Special -- I usually check the Wal-Mart and Dick's nearby. Went to one LGS yesterday they didn't have much -- just shotgun ammo and other less common calibers.


Search the online suppliers and buy there. It's been like this for close to a year now. I heard in 2008 that something like this was going to happen. Some guy in line at a major gun show was telling me some things that have since come true.


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

go to Bulk ammo.com or Ammo4u.com they have it


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Your local gun shops get a supply of Ammo ,but people are buying more in bulk. With my lgs I just keep checking, and when the shipment arrives ,you buy what you desire,,,there always seems to be enough to go around for a few days.
Til the next shipment, good luck


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

gunbot.net

Hands down the best way to buy online. You can sort by caliber, in stock, and price/round. 

I created an account so get email alerts when they reach my threshold.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

GUNBOT.COM


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Wal-Mart EVERY day @ 7 AM till you get what you need. You cannot skip days [ well maybe a little] you need to be persistent and you will get what you need, Except for maybe 22's they are really scarce.


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

Cabelas is fully stocked here in Kansas City. They have lifted the 3 box restriction on everything except 22 ammo.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Stopped at Wal-Mart after auditing a buddy's CCW class to get some groceries, and since I was there, swung by the ammo case:










$36 out the door...


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

OGCJason said:


> Stopped at Wal-Mart after auditing a buddy's CCW class to get some groceries, and since I was there, swung by the ammo case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - I haven't seen .22 WMR in a loooonnnnnnngggggg time!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

To see if your local WalMart has the ammunition you are looking for go to.....
http://ammo-can.net/

While it is not 100% accurate it comes close..... Especially if when you check it shows the ammunition on the day it comes in...... I have used this link numerous times and only got "zonked" once going and finding none left.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The ammo is doing better here around where I live in Indiana, but for .22 LR? Not. I still don't know what is up with that.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

The WMR was an accident, I wasn't paying attention as my H&R and AR shoot 22LR. Now I have to buy a gun to shoot the WinMag! LOL


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Stopped in the local hunting/shooting supply store to get a new wire brush and picked up 300 rds of CCI 22LR yesterday


----------



## Newell52 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm getting really suspicious about this .22 shortage. Factories have had time to catch and restock stores. Something is going on here. Truth be known our gun grabbing administration is either buying it in vast quantities or forcing manufacturers to cut production because they know that almost everyone either has or has access to a .22. I hope I'm wrong but I really think they are preparing for attempt at controlling the populace. I would not put anything past the Liberals and this "socialist" occupying the Oval Office. I think a majority of good people are fed up with what is going on in "OUR" country and will stand up and fight if need be. Again, hope I'm wrong, but who would ever have thought you couldn't buy .22 ammo. WATCH THE NEWS!!!!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Amid the myriad questions and theories behind the ammunition shortage currently being experienced across the country, manufacturers have gone on the record to say they are producing as much as they can and are working to produce even more.
Hornady ammunition, makers of some of the most popular self-defense ammo for concealed carry applications, explained it this way: "We are producing as much as we can, much more than last year, which was a lot more than the year before, etc. No one wants to ship more during this time than we do."
The demand for Hornady's ammo is so great that they've "added presses, lathes, CNC equipment, [and] people and space." They are producing many popular items "24 hours a day" and "several hundred employees work overtime every week" to make as much ammo as possible.
Black Hills Ammunition president Jeff Hoffman is seeing the same demand Hornady is experiencing. He says the only ammo that isn't absolutely flying out the door are some of the rarer, larger caliber hunting rounds. 
Supplies of 9mm, 45 acp, 40 S&W, and .223 are scarce in the marketplace, and where they can be found, they are being snatched up by desperate consumers as they are unloaded off trucks at stores like Wal-Mart & Gander Mountain. 
So why the shortage? Ammo producers like Hornady say the cause isn't government orders but a "politically-induced buying panic." Although producers say they've seen buying panics in the past, nothing compares to what we're experiencing now. 
During panics in the past, gun owners bought up all the ammo they could; during the current panic, even people who don't own guns have been buying ammo for the gun they might buy in the future. At the same time, first-time gun buyers have not only been buying guns but also every bullet for it they can find. 
Add to this the fact that some producers can't expand their production as rapidly as Hornady and others have, and it's easier to understand why handgun and AR-15 calibers are scarce.
As Remington ammunition put it: "Remington is at full capacity at this time in a majority of categories of ammunition. We are continuing to look at how to increase capacity and supply our ammunition products to the various channels of distribution/sales that we support."

Copy n paste link here Ammo Manufacturers Producing '24 Hours a Day' to Match Demand


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

This topic is complex! Yes, many of the commerial cartridge manufacturers are presently taking advantage of high retail demand by expanding their manufacturing in various ways; BUT, consumer, 'panic buying' does NOT explain how American gun owners got into this dire ammunition predicament in the first place. (As I said: The topic is complex! The incipient nature of this shortage HAS CHANGED from the time when it began, and morphed into the extant nature of what it is today.) 

You can't count of Wal-Mart for anything. Over the past year I've carefully watched 3 stores in our local area. (The people who answer the phones or work in Sporting Goods, now, recognize my voice!) Procedures vary from store-to-store. Some stores unload new shipments at, or around, 6:00 pm, and immediately move new stock to the store shelves; and other stores do not. Some stores only get ammunition shipments on certain days of the week; and stock the shelves at irregular times during the day. You simply have to be there, waiting, when the ammunition comes in from the loading dock. 

My experiences with on-line ammunition retailers has been, pretty much, the same. The on-line ammo sellers, all, tend to sell out very quickly. (I suspect in a matter of hours!) You've just got to keep looking, you've just got to keep on trying, until you finally catch up with what you're looking for!


----------



## Newell52 (Mar 25, 2013)

I refuse to believe the public is buying up all the .22 ammo.


----------



## Oppy (Nov 29, 2013)

It started disappearing from shelves here after the 'panic' (read hoarding) buying following the "Obamo will take our guns and ammo" internet talk in 2009. There is no real incentive for the manufacturers to meet the demand with more supply. That's just bad for the bottom line. Check Craigslist where you live. The guys who spent thousands of dollars+++ have nice little side businesses. 

My last two ammo purchses have been on CL. The most recent purchase saw prices down a bit.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Local hunting/gun store over the weekend:























































Gunbot today:










Shortage of 22LR? Maybe...but still attainable.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup! That's one of my Wal-Marts, all right! (How did I miss it all?)  

Man, that's obscene! Somebody should call Larry Potterfield at Midway USA, and tell him that he's doing things all wrong. Gary Olen at The Sportsman's Guide, too.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

Cabelas has 22LR in stock online a/o 5 hours ago...

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...ngtonreg-22-LR-Rimfire-Ammunition/734676.uts?

Normally shipping costs kill the value, taking it from 7 cents/rd upwards to 14-15 cents/rd, but right now (through midnight tonight get free shipping using promo code *3WINTER*

Not sure if it's still in stock but even if not, the promo code makes other ammo purchases more appealing!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Newell52 said:


> I refuse to believe the public is buying up all the .22 ammo.


That doesn't mean that it's not happening.

When folks who have no .22 ammo go to a store to buy it and they don't find any, over and over again, they vow to buy up whatever they can, next time they get the chance. So the guy who might normally only buy a box or two, he buys 3-6 boxes when he sees it, or 2-3 boxes EVERY time he sees it. Add in the 20%-25% of new-to-the-sport shooters who have bought .22 rifles/pistols for the first time in the last year or so, and the shortage becomes very understandable. I personally know guys who carry $50-$100 cash in their wallets just in case they unexpectedly see some ammo they want/need.

Right now, the rimfire ammo shortage is hurting local sales of .22 firearms for the holidays, according to a few folks I know who work at gun/sporting stores. It's making for some great sale prices, though; one place that didn't sell many guns during the Black Friday weekend is selling the new Ruger American bolt-action .22 rifle, WITH an inexpensive scope and rings, mounted/boresighted/ready-to-shoot, for $249.99 (rifle alone is normally $279.99). One of those might go home with me in the next week or so...


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

What's really gonna hurt is when the current admin. chooses to close down the Herculaneum, Mo. lead plant...

Rumor Check: Did Obama Close a Lead Plant in Order to Enact ?Backdoor? Gun Control? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

The reloading industry, AND we the shooters are gonna be screwed when this happens!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Desertrat said:


> What's really gonna hurt is when the current admin. chooses to close down the Herculaneum, Mo. lead plant...
> 
> Rumor Check: Did Obama Close a Lead Plant in Order to Enact ?Backdoor? Gun Control? | TheBlaze.com


Did you read that entire article? The ammo and bullet manufacturers they contacted said it would not affect them at all.
The smelter in question makes high-purity lead ingots, and all ammo/bullet manufacturers use recycled lead, NOT the lead made in that smelter.

Here is another source with a different slant on the same info:

NSSF, Sierra, ATK Not Worried By Lead Smelter Closure | The Truth About Guns

Confirmed by Sierra Bullets here:

http://sierrabullets.wordpress.com/...he-lead-smelting-plant-affect-sierra-bullets/


----------



## meyer34 (Feb 10, 2013)

One thing you can count on is greed they will try to make as much as they can sell. Who is buying I don't know.


----------



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

I have bought most of my ammo at recent gun shows.
I bought .22, 9mm, .40, 30-30 and .45.
It looked like ALL calibers were available.

Also, I was at Cabelas outside of Phoenix over Thanksgiving.
It looked like they had all the ammo.
Shelves were full.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi,

Newb here and slightly concerned about this.

What would be a prudent reserve of ammo to keep on hand? 

I can imagine hoarding contributes to the shortage and don't want to be part of the problem.

Thanks,

Dignan


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I usually keep 1000 rounds on hand...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Dignan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Newb here and slightly concerned about this.
> 
> ...


Enough to load your handgun ,,to make it a usable handgun.
When i'm out and about, I usually keep the gun loaded to it's maximum.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Here is a link to a site someone set up to check if a WalMart in your location has the ammunition you seek...... While it is not always 100% accurate I have found it to be close....

The trick is to check daily for the ammunition you seek in the stores close to you. As soon as you see it posted go there ASAP and in most cases you will find it in stock. The prices are very reasonable however there is a 3 box limit...... It also shows the date and time the site last checked WalMart's inventory.......

Just enter your state, caliber and click GO......
http://ammo-can.net/


----------

